# The Best Lemon Squares! (Sorry no picture)



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

Lemon Squares..... 

(grease & flour 13x9 pan) 
(Preheat oven to 325'f) 

1 Lemon Cake mix 
1/4 pound butter, melted 
1 egg 

Mix the above together (mixture will be crumbly)... 
Press into the prepared pan, set pan aside. 

8-ounces Cream Cheese, softened 
2 eggs 
2 & 3/4 cups Icing Sugar 

In a large bowl with an Electric mixer...mix these last 3 ingredients together until SMOOTH! 

Pour over the pre-pressed crust in pan. 

Bake for 40 minutes...until toothpick comes out "barely-clean".(I have found that IF the top feels "still a bit uncooked & wobbly"...that is the best time to remove from the oven. You will hafta bake these a few times.......to see just how your oven is with this recipe. ....CSW)


----------



## ChristineM (Oct 1, 2012)

Sounds yummy!


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

ChristineM said:


> Sounds yummy!


OMG! are they ever....I one time ate a whole tray myself! :sm12: :sm15: :sm06: :sm24:


----------



## Dawna C (Dec 27, 2011)

"oink"


----------



## Dawna C (Dec 27, 2011)

I made these and ate the whole tray also. Me big oinker.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Yum, yum.


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

I just made lemon squares Sunday-guess I'll have to make this recipe and try it. The other one was good. This sounds good, too.
Thanks


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

I L-O-V-E Lemon. Thanks for the recipe. I will be making these today. Need to but the cake mix, and check my cupboards for the other stuff. None of the doughnut shops have enough lemon choices, or what they have is loaded with far too much icing and sugary topping.


----------



## mmpaladino (Feb 22, 2015)

The best lemon squares I have ever eaten is the recipe by The Barefoot Contessa. A little more work but fabulous. I am in the minority as I do not use any pre packaged foods. I cook everything from scratch and i only have to cook for myself. I will admit I am a "food diva."


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Sounds really good and also easy.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

mmpaladino said:


> The best lemon squares I have ever eaten is the recipe by The Barefoot Contessa. A little more work but fabulous. I am in the minority as I do not use any pre packaged foods. I cook everything from scratch and i only have to cook for myself. I will admit I am a "food diva."


Do you have a link you can share to the "best ever" lemon squares?


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

mmpaladino said:


> The best lemon squares I have ever eaten is the recipe by The Barefoot Contessa. A little more work but fabulous. I am in the minority as I do not use any pre packaged foods. I cook everything from scratch and i only have to cook for myself. I will admit I am a "food diva."


Is this the recipe you used by Ina Garten? Some people had trouble with the recipe, did you?

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/ina-garten/lemon-bars-recipe


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

8Linda said:


> Is this the recipe you used by Ina Garten? Some people had trouble with the recipe, did you?
> 
> http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/ina-garten/lemon-bars-recipe


Thanks for the link. :sm02:


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

You're welcome


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

8Linda said:


> I just made lemon squares Sunday-guess I'll have to make this recipe and try it. The other one was good. This sounds good, too.
> Thanks


I made two yesterday with a lot more ingredients. I found it too sweet but others loved it.


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

budasha said:


> I made two yesterday with a lot more ingredients. I found it too sweet but others loved it.


Lemon isn't suppose to be sweet-at least not to me. I'll have to think on this.


----------



## mmpaladino (Feb 22, 2015)

That is the recipe I use-the food network one from Ina Garten. I have never had problems with them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

8Linda said:


> Lemon isn't suppose to be sweet-at least not to me. I'll have to think on this.


I think it was the crust that was overly sweet. If I make it again, I'll cut down on the sugar.


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

Dawna C said:


> "oink"


Mrs. Oink..thank you very much!.........rofl.. :sm15: :sm24:


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

mmpaladino said:


> The best lemon squares I have ever eaten is the recipe by The Barefoot Contessa. A little more work but fabulous. I am in the minority as I do not use any pre packaged foods. I cook everything from scratch and i only have to cook for myself. I will admit I am a "food diva."


Hold firm to yer beliefs!
When we lived on the farm and I was cooking for 5 live-in boarders and had the kids at home too and there were 12-15 chairs around the table for meals.... ....I followed in yer footsteps!
NOW.....I am just plain lazy!


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Made it today. Very disappointed, overpowing taste of the huge amount of sugar, couldn't taste the cream cheese at all. Threw it out.


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

Sjlegrandma said:


> Made it today. Very disappointed, overpowing taste of the huge amount of sugar, couldn't taste the cream cheese at all. Threw it out.


They are lemon squares not cream cheese squares..
Cream cheese is just one of the mediums used in the recipe
Too bad you felt you the need to waste that good food.....someone in your community....surely would of been extremely appreciative of something homemade!
Like they say tho....."different strokes fer different folks OR whatever turns yer crank".
Ciao!


----------

